
Tesla Model 3: Elon Musk hints at possible heads-up display - argonaut
https://electrek.co/2017/02/23/tesla-model-3-heads-up-display-screen-battery/
======
jennytodavchych
Tesla is a great company. Lot of potential. The man, Elon Musk is amazing, has
great vision for the world.

